
American Drone Assassinations May Violate International Law - cryoshon
https://theintercept.com/2015/10/29/american-drone-assassinations-may-violate-international-law-experts-say/
======
ChuckMcM
I think this highlights the complexity of fighting battles against enemies who
are operating out of another country. I suggested this as a thought exercise
to my Dad, "Let's say Mexico flew a drone over Las Vegas and dropped a
hellfire missile into one of the wedding chapels where a drug lord was getting
married?"

Sounds kinda horrific that way, doesn't it?

